# Nervous eye blinking



## musicgirl6 (Dec 4, 2012)

since November I been blinking really tightly when I'm around alot of people.today it hasn't stop! It's soo annoying.going to the docs hopefully soon.im only 16 and I have to deal with that! Idk why I'm blinking alot and I been blinking soo bad I will run into stuff when I'm walking....what could it be?i think my nervous system gone crazy..


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

No ideas sorry


----------



## abhicrik (Aug 1, 2013)

hey i am also facing the same problem from past one or two weeks and passing even a single minute is like a hell to me too.
but i am happy as i have found a company to whom i can have healthy discussion and can get rid of this problem soon.
hope to hear from you soon
thnx


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

DUDE, I just went over that problem a few years ago. I know what it feels like, physically and emotionally especially when around people. Just try your best to overcome it, it will pass away eventually I think cause I heard my cousin had it too and it went away within a year. I had this problem for a whole year or 2.


----------



## abhicrik (Aug 1, 2013)

hey @Sad Larry:
hello,
i am also facing eye blinking problem from past two weeks.
Every time i think of eye blinking,my eyes starts blinking very fast.it twitches a lot.and because of constant eye blinking or twitching i am not able to concentrate on my daily routines and activites.if i try not to blink my eyes i feel irritation in my eyes and my eyes suddenly blinks as u know its really difficult not to blink your eyes.as this thing is creating difficulties in my work and concentration because of which i have developed anxiety towards it and i experience rapid and constant sweating in palms and legs,severe headache,rapid heart beat,tiredness etc symptoms.

as you know eye blinking is a subconscious thing but for me it has become a conscious thing now.i am scared to think of it because of all above mentioned things i am facing.At some times i forget about it.but then i feel my subconscious blinking of eyes and my awareness goes towards it.
Please help


----------

